# piglets cleaning and cooking



## Brice (Dec 6, 2013)

I ran across this site while doing research on pigs for my learning.

It's about cleaning and cooking 

http://ebeyfarm.blogspot.com/2008/11/tongan-thanksgiving-feast.html

Is this about the way that those of you that keep a few for family do it?


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

That's a great article! Do you butcher yourself? I've never done a whole pig, but I look forward to when I get a chance.


----------



## Brice (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm just learning now, but wanting to share when I find something neat.

We will see if I ever get good enough to butcher and cook.


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

I want to get a whole hog. I already do it with sides of beef and poultry, but have yet to try pigs.


----------

